# Tower Links Golf Course, Ras al-Khaimah



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

This is an old report on a new golf course in Ras al-Khaimah. Does anyone know if it's finished by now? I like it more than Al Badia at Dubai Festival City.

*TOWER LINKS GOLF COURSE, RAS AL KHAIMAH, UNITED ARAB EMIRATES*

November 2003 saw the successful completion of phase one in the Tower Links Golf Course Project, Ras Al Khaimah. In March 2002 His Excellency Sheikh Faisal Bin Saqr Al Qassimi announced the award of a contract to design, build and operate the new Tower Links 18-hole golf course to Dubai-based Company, Hydroturf International.

*LOCATION*

Ras Al Khaimah is found in the Arabian Gulf as part of the United Arab Emirates and is the most northerly of the seven emirates.

*GOLF COURSE DESIGN*
Dubai based Hydroturf International are the course designers and project managers of the Tower Links Golf Course. Dubai-based architects, Brewer Smith & Brewer Gulf, are responsible for the design and build of the clubhouse.

The concept for the clubhouse has been to introduce a contrast between the old architecture of the Middle East on one side and a new glass functional design for the other.

The 18-hole fully floodlit grass golf course and academy is the first golf course in Ras Al Khaimah and the second of its kind in the UAE.

The Tower Links Golf Club will be an 18-hole, par 72 golf course and academy complete with driving range and short game facilities. Phase one includes nine holes and the practice facilities, which are both floodlit to accommodate night play.

The full course will be 6,800yd in length with four tees (professional, men, seniors and ladies) providing tee-off opportunities for all standards of play. Even though this is primarily a tourist course, when played from the back tees it will become a championship course.

The unique character of Tower Links is derived from it being sited in and around a Mangrove reserve.

*TOWER LINKS CONSTRUCTION*
Hydroturf International is managing the project during the construction phase and will manage its operation after completion. The Dubai-based firm was the first company to build and operate a commercial turfgrass farm in the Emirates

The Tower Links project will be built in phases, eventually covering an area of 420,000m². In the first phase, which was completed in November 2003, a nine-hole floodlit facility was set up. This is now being followed in phase two by a further nine holes, a clubhouse and an academy.

The area of mangroves with a tidal inlet from the sea where the course is being built, is an integral part of the overall project and will be maintained, protected and developed as part of the project.

The golf course is being developed and completed using local specialists and managers wherever possible.

In June 2003 Tower Links Golf Club was the first golf course in UAE to receive ISO14001 Certification in recognition of ensuring the course retains its environmental value.

*TOURISM*

As part of a major programme to increase tourism in the area, it is hoped that the new golf course project will increase the demand for hotels.

At present, Ras Al Khaimah has 800 to 1,000 hotel rooms, with another 500 to 600 rooms under construction or at the design stage.

Ras Al Khaimah has historically been the garden city of the UAE. In summer, residents visit the emirate in large numbers. The UAE's plan is to attract up to 15 million tourists by 2015.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

i dont know any thing about but love the hills in the back ground


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Yes i would say this project is 75% complete by now , its Huge and too beautiful for the current ras al khaimah


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i read in a magazine that it is almost conmpleted. looks very nice. hope i will play this one on my next visit to the uae!


----------

